
Boredom - robg
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2009/03/boredom.php
======
alabut
Made me think of the giant retrospective Vanity Fair article on David Foster
Wallace, his next unfinished book was about IRS workers reaching transcendence
through boredom:

[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/03/09/090309fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/03/09/090309fa_fact_max?currentPage=all)

